# VBForums CodeBank > Codebank - Mobile Development >  New Forum

## brad jones

This is a new forum area within the Codebank for mobile.

Brad!

----------


## dungdn93

Forum seems not many people are interested, I found no one post share

----------


## medical002

Yes also can't find more people who are interested in this forum.

----------


## brad jones

This forum is part of the codebank, so it isn't really a Q&A area. It looks like you come here, so if you have code that is relevant to mobile that you want to share, then jump in and help prime the forum with your submission!

----------


## medical002

Thanks for reply, Admin!

----------

